# One reason there's so many denominations



## SemperFiDawg (Sep 15, 2014)

Heard a joke that brought the point home.

A man was stranded on a desert island for many years.  The day finally came when he was rescued.  The sailors who rescued him noted that the man had erected 3 buildings during his stay on the island and they asked him about them.  He pointed to one and said "That's my house."  and then pointed another and said "That's my church."  The rescuers ask what the third building was for and he said " Oh, that's the church I used to go to."


----------



## bullethead (Sep 15, 2014)

That cracked me up. Good one.


----------



## Dr. Strangelove (Sep 15, 2014)

Actually, that is pretty funny considering the Protestant faith's predilection to leaving churches when they get angry over some perceived slight.

"I'm moving my letter!" (I saw a lot of this in my younger days when I was involved with the church)

Good one, SemperFiDawg, glad to see you have a sense of humor.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 16, 2014)

Good stuff.   We see the same thing happen here when two believers start arguing over the meaning of a particular verse.  Can't help but to chuckle.


----------



## drippin' rock (Sep 16, 2014)

Leads to the next question, " Which denomination is the 'right' one?"  Which one ACTUALLY gets a ride on Haley Bop?


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> Leads to the next question, " Which denomination is the 'right' one?"  Which one ACTUALLY gets a ride on Haley Bop?



Baptists.


----------



## 660griz (Sep 16, 2014)

JB0704 said:


> Baptists.



Southern Baptists, American Baptists, or First Baptists?


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2014)

660griz said:


> Southern Baptists, American Baptists, or First Baptists?



Southern, everybody knows that


----------



## centerpin fan (Sep 16, 2014)

drippin' rock said:


> Leads to the next question, " Which denomination is the 'right' one?"  Which one ACTUALLY gets a ride on Haley Bop?



The one whose website Artfuldodger is currently linking to.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 16, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> The one whose website Artfuldodger is currently linking to.


----------



## Israel (Sep 17, 2014)

I think of the climatologists at present. Seems to be at least a little disagreement. 
Some say there's _hard _data, some argue greater numbers on whatever side, reinforces their wisdom.
We seem to make our arguments with one another, before one another, as though what we think is as equally important to us as what we think others should think of us.
It could be shown to be a very poor equation. 
The numbers really, don't add up.

1x1x1x1=1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1x1=1, anyway.
Despite the kudos we may seek or receive in either abundance or scarcity, it really doesn't matter.
In the end, we'll all see clearly what manner of man we are.
Or, have become.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 17, 2014)

centerpin fan said:


> The one whose website Artfuldodger is currently linking to.



Actually not belonging to a denomination allows me that privilege but I do understand where you are coming from and your joke was funny.
Jokes aside I would say the denominations that believe they, the members repented from believing they could save themselves and changed their beliefs to a belief of needing a savior in the form of Jesus. It really is that simple.
The denominations whose members suddenly realize they are as the list of sinner's Paul mentions but then realize they are washed. Member's who realize hate is as evil as murder and lust is a evil as adultery. 
Paul said, and such were some of you but you were washed.


----------



## ambush80 (Sep 18, 2014)

Artfuldodger said:


> Actually not belonging to a denomination allows me that privilege but I do understand where you are coming from and your joke was funny.
> Jokes aside I would say the denominations that believe they, the members repented from believing they could save themselves and changed their beliefs to a belief of needing a savior in the form of Jesus. It really is that simple.
> The denominations whose members suddenly realize they are as the list of sinner's Paul mentions but then realize they are washed. Member's who realize hate is as evil as murder and lust is a evil as adultery.
> Paul said, and such were some of you but you were washed.




What do you think of the Amish?


----------



## Israel (Sep 18, 2014)

To take or make a name.
To denominate.
The receiving of one given, in the patience of his appearing may help with all our disposition to taking and making.
A name for ourselves.


----------



## JB0704 (Sep 18, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> What do you think of the Amish?



Can't answer for AD, but Amish are a very cool group of people.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Sep 18, 2014)

ambush80 said:


> What do you think of the Amish?



I like that they help in time of need. I'm not fond of their "shunning." 
They live in a type of socialistic culture. They prefer to seperate themselves as to not be tempted into sin.

Their fault is that most believe they can gain God's grace by works.


----------

